

AppIcon set for iOS, OS X generator - RamisJ
http://imageresier-agrastas.rhcloud.com

======
RamisJ
Easy way to create AppIcon set which are used by xCode from one large logo.
Supports: iOS 8, 7, 6 for iPhone and iPad. As well CarPlay and Mac apps.

